# Curado bearing oil



## LoneStarFish (Jul 13, 2010)

I ordered some Boco bearings for my reels. What is the best oil to use?

I’m sure this has been asked quite a bit, did a search and didn’t come up with the answer I need.
Thank for the time and reply’s

JCM


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

I use TSI 301 lube, and like it because the whole bearing can be dunked (then spin out excess and install). If you want to read a lot about fishing reel lubricants and other topics on reel cleaning, go to the tools and lubricant section of AlanTani website. He recommends TSI301.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

I use Royal Purple Synfilm.

Can be purchased through Spool Hi-Speed bearings, Amazon, and some tackle shops (I know Roy's carries it.)


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

As with everything oil/grease related there is trade off on long lasting vs slowing down the bearings.

If you plan to add oil every trip, I am really happy with cheap old RemOil, its very thin and has pretty good corrosion resistance. Its viscosity seems about the same as Boca's lightening oil (which I have). If you want to use something thicker, corrosion-x will last longer and has great resistance.

And I cleaned some stock bearings of old Curado 200 and they had grease in their spool bearings.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

How much and what type oil to use on reel bearings is important.


If you have a glass shot glass or jigger and some acetone, experiment.


Make sure you are using a good bearing. Pour a shot of acetone and put the bearing in it. Swish it around, then get it out and dry it. A paper towel whisk the acetone out fairly well, and the rest will evaporate. To me an ice pick works great for testing, put a sharpened pencil will work. With an ice pick, you never have to really touch the acetone with your fingers. After the bearing is clean and dry, spin it with your finger while on the ice pick or pencil point and note how long it spins. 



You can try different oils, and different amounts of oil. Acetone quickly gets the bearing clean between experiments. You will soon see that thick oil slows a bearing down a lot. Also, too much of any oil slows a bearing a lot. A tiny drop of thin oil still noticeably slows the bearing down. By slows down, I mean free spin time.


----------



## LoneStarFish (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you for all the replies, I’ll get a couple different ones and see what works best for me.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Lucas reel oil by far.. One drop in each bearing. I've used Rem oil, ardent, hot sauce, etc.. But the Lucas just seems to wake reels up for whatever reason.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

This is an old chart and doesn't include some of the new suggestions, but it gives an idea:


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Yellow Rocket Fuel. I have used it exclusively for mor than 10 years.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Mike in Friendswood said:


> Yellow Rocket Fuel. I have used it exclusively for mor than 10 years.


Looks like ATF Dextron III would be a Best Buy!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Tsi or boca lighting lube.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

TSI 321. Super slick, penetrates metal, prevents corrosion.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

https://www.fishntech.com/tg_rocket_fuel.html


----------

